# New food on zooplus - Feringa



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Feringa Wet Cat Food: Free P&P on orders £19+ at zooplus!

A tad pricey - scrap that, it is really quite expensive @ £1.8 for a 200g tin - but more transparent labelling than others and single-protein.

Been on offer on zooplus.de for a couple of months or so and going by peeps on a German forum who have tried it it seems to be quite palatable too.

What irks me slightly is that they give the meat content (96%) and other ingredients not taking into account the amount of broth, so we don't really know how much meat is really in there once you also take broth into account.

In an ideal world I would have liked to have seen a higher proportion of "muscle meat" in the recipes but -depending on recipes - this gets bumped by the use of hearts and gizzards (if you follow the raw feeding logic of what is "muscle meat" and what is organ/offal meat). So, although Beef - say - only declares 36% muscle meat, they also use 30% heart, which would bump the whole "muscle meat" content up to 66%.

Although it is grain-free they use potatoes, veg, cottage cheese depending on the recipe - all types and amount declared - but the carb content is a tad high (10% -16% at dry matter).

However, having said all that I will add some to my basket next time when I need to buy some litter.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Had the £5 voucher from completing the survey, so have popped in a couple to try.

Can't see me buying it often at that price though


----------



## Hambye (Jan 31, 2011)

Have just seen this on Zooplus, so quickly popped over to you to see if there was any comments and there was- fantastic, like you say a little expensive so will try a sample using my £5 voucher too, but will continue to get the grain free from Germany for the time being in bulk from fuettern-mit-spass


----------



## Hambye (Jan 31, 2011)

Have just had this delivered - (The Chicken one) and my 3 cats all had it last night, 1 tucked in straight away but the 2 birmans after some initial reluctance did eat it. It is quite dense and there was some large chunks of muscle meat in it and is very similar looking to Granapet. Overall they gave it the thumbs up but very expensive for what it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## yankeedo (Nov 3, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback! I always enjoy reading how people get on with certain foods.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Is it pate like?


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

merlin12 said:


> Is it pate like?


Yes, I believe so.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine has arrived today, so I will give a test to the cats tomorrow and confirm if it's pâté like and how it goes down


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks!
I think I'll get the mixed pack.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

They had the beef and cottage cheese this morning..... not big fans it has to be said!


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

My lot tried the rabbit yesterday and it was gobbled up. Dense pate. In terms of the labelling and ingredients it is perhaps one of the best ones on offer at zooplus at the moment though - imo. If it weren't for that price....


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

It was included in an email I received from ZP the other day, buy 5 get one free.


----------



## DivineWind (Sep 15, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Had the £5 voucher from completing the survey, so have popped in a couple to try.
> 
> Can't see me buying it often at that price though


Oooh forgot about the £5 voucher!
thanks for the reminder lol.

Will take a looksee


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine still love the rabbit one. 

I just had a little dig regarding the manufacturer and turns out it is a zooplus food (like Smilla and Cosma), so looks as though that this is their "high-end" brand.


----------



## Hambye (Jan 31, 2011)

hobbs2004 said:


> Mine still love the rabbit one.
> 
> I just had a little dig regarding the manufacturer and turns out it is a zooplus food (like Smilla and Cosma), so looks as though that this is their "high-end" brand.


Interesting to hear that Hobbs, thanks for the info, mine still like the chicken and I have some rabbit on order to try as well but wont be buying any more unless they bring the price down


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

Sample pack arrived yesterday and the chicken was eaten by all three of mine


----------



## Hambye (Jan 31, 2011)

Hambye said:


> Interesting to hear that Hobbs, thanks for the info, mine still like the chicken and I have some rabbit on order to try as well but wont be buying any more unless they bring the price down


My 3 tried the rabbit tonight and they all loved it  so both the chicken and the rabbit has been a success


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

They don't seem to have the sample pack anymore! I am thinking of grabbing one of the flavours and take the 5+1 offer as it is certainly cheaper than Lily's Kitchen, but I am not sure which flavour would be best? The beef with cottage cheese sounds nasty though.


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Since they've got the 5+1 special offer, I ordered the rabbit and chicken flavours for my fussy pussies - will let you know how they get on with it when it arrives!


----------



## marbleandwotsit (Jun 20, 2012)

I have just tried the rabbit and the chicken flavours. It certainly seems very tasty to my two, and it is very solid and meaty in texture and seems to fill them up. It doesn't appear to have a lot of jelly/broth to pack it out (is much like grau in texture) so seems good quality.


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

A friend of mine ordered the trial pack and I took one. Not having any hope...


----------



## Miri (Oct 20, 2012)

Our order of Feringa arrived today, so I put some rabbit flavour out for Riki and Rin. Riki sniffed around it cautiously before deciding that OK, it was edible, and tucked in.

Rin, on the other hand, took one sniff at it and walked away. I tried feeding her a little bit by hand (she likes eating off my hand!) and she still didn't want to know. So.... I crumbled one of her favourite Thrive chicken treats over the meat, and she tucked in happily, largely ignoring the bits of chicken treat and chomping away at the meat!


----------



## Elizabeth and Bertie (Oct 5, 2012)

Ooh, good to hear of a new high quality canned food; but sadly this is way too high in carbs for my diabetic boy....:thumbdown:


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

He wolfed down the rabbit when I gave it to him today! I think we found an alternative to Lily's Kitchen, but it would be great to know if it contains carrageenan!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Doesn't list it in the ingredients list.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

Got this and some Herrmann's to try as a treat over Christmas - I think the ingredients sound quite tempting so hopefully Humphrey will think so too. And got some Honey's in the freezer so greedyguts will literally think all his Christmases have come at once  And success - all tins arrived undented (unlike my last order :nono


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My two have turned their noses up at it I'm afraid, including Mika who usually eats anything!! :blink::blink:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Thankfully, mine don't like it all that much either. And it absolutely stinks to high heaven!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Well its gone down very well here, all 4 flavours. 

Jones isn't massively impressed but then he's a fussy sod at the best of times... still eats it fine though which is the main thing. The other two really like it.

Nice pre-xmas pressie for me, finding a decent quality food they will actually eat.  And I didn't think it smelled too bad either. (Just wish it was cheaper lol!) Think I'll keep buying this aspart of my rotation.


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

This food is dangerous, after Mathias got the taste of the rabbit flavour, I now have to add it to his raw and the air-dried raw to make him eat it. I'll go bankrupt at this rate. He loves it!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe will be trying hers tonight <thanks not-so-secret Santa>


----------



## Sussexplumber (Oct 5, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> They had the beef and cottage cheese this morning..... not big fans it has to be said!


Cottage cheese? This is a cat food isnt it? Is it better than raw beef heart and chopped lambs heart? I think it must be me but I just can`t see a cat catching and eating cottage cheese. Alright they dont catch cows or sheep but at least its real fresh raw meat and has Hobbs` approval!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Catching cottage cheese. Hmmm - what does a wild cottage cheese look like? I've only seem the domestic version in a plastic tub!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> Catching cottage cheese. Hmmm - what does a wild cottage cheese look like? I've only seem the domestic version in a plastic tub!


Haha, I've never seen the wild one either, but Phoebe is catching the domestic version in a plastic tub quite well 
Will not be buying that one tho, as she's not very keen on beef on it's own 
She tried the rabbit one and it has her approval <she's generally not very fussy, mind> but I wouldn't say any more than animonda or grau- she just likes it all


----------



## Finleythecat12 (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi, is it okay to give feringa to a 7 month old kitten.


----------



## peecee (Jun 28, 2010)

Yes, your kitten that age could eat anything an adult can.


----------



## Finleythecat12 (Mar 31, 2014)

peecee said:


> Yes, your kitten that age could eat anything an adult can.


Thank you for your advice


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Sussexplumber said:


> Cottage cheese? This is a cat food isnt it? Is it better than raw beef heart and chopped lambs heart? I think it must be me but I just can`t see a cat catching and eating cottage cheese. Alright they dont catch cows or sheep but at least its real fresh raw meat and has Hobbs` approval!


Haha, yes I was just thinking, Beef and Cottage Cheese is not a single protein food! :lol:

I'm trying to get Jumpy on more single-protein foods for his sensitive tum


----------

